# FS: 6 Discus Left ($10-$30) SOLD!



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shutting down my 90gal Discus tank Sat. Night to prepare for a bigger Salty's arrival... Selling all Discus (6 left), tank, stand, XP3, 30" long Manzanita wood with Java Ferns, Vals (Background plant)...

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...s-manzanita-wood-java-ferns-17294/#post145702

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...l-tank-w-stingray-stand-xp3-17214/#post145176

All discus eat bloodworms, beef heart mix, live white worms, sinking crisps...

2" Snakeskin (little guy in middle, left) *$10*









3'' Cobalt *$20*









3" Alenquer Intermediate *$20*









3" Blue Turquoise *$20*









3" Orange Melon *$20 PENDING....* 









2 Pearls (1 Red, 1 Blue) Both were selected from local breeder/wholesaler. Nice n round with Great color, High Quality Beautiful Fish. *$30ea.*

3''+ Red Pearl









3"+ Blue Pearl 









Group Pics


















Discount will be given for multi. purchase.

Buy any 2 discus n receive 1 zip lock bag of beef heart mix for FREE!

* Any low ball offers such as, "I will buy all of them for $10ea.", will be ignored, so please don't waste your time.

* Pick up in PoCo anytime Fri, or Sat. I will prefer them gone asap so I won't be able to hold them until end of the month.

Pictures are up....


----------



## bobsedins (Apr 25, 2010)

*FS Assoorted Discus, 19 Big Cardinals*

PM sent to you.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictures aren't the best since I have a crappy camera...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All 4 small discus are now gone!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Cardinals are gone!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Only 7 left...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

New Pictures Added - See 1st post!


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

um what kind of discus is that little guy in the middle left pic? Lol we should figure out what strain he is just for the fun of it. My guess would be a young red turq?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

He's a snakeskin. How long have you had the discus? The cardinals are nice and big.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> He's a snakeskin. How long have you had the discus? The cardinals are nice and big.


Oh Snakeskin that is! Thanks April! 
I bought the first batch (larger ones) early April n the other group was introduced 3 wks later.
Now Im into salty... Haaha!


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

Have you sold all of your plants and how many discus are left?

AquaAddict


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Price reduced to clear! 
Tank will be shut down Sat. Night....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

AquaAddict said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you sold all of your plants and how many discus are left?
> 
> AquaAddict


Most of the plants are sold except for a few Java Ferns. Someone is dropping by to pick up the Orange one and maybe one other one, so I will say 6 (5) still available.

Tank will be shut down tonight. Whatever's left will have to go into the holding tank.


----------

